# Rehoming Our Loved 'Tiels :(



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I have a sad request.

My husband and I are going to be moving to Wisconsin in just three weeks. We found out last minute and despite trying, cannot find an apartment in time that we can afford and which will accommodate Sunshine and CC (the cockatiels). They're great birds. The BEST birds. But we don't have a choice.

With a very heavy heart, we've discussed this and decided it is best for them to find a new, loving home with people who will truly appreciate them. We'd also consider trying a long-term foster. We're trying to convince the new landlord, but so far he's holding out, and we do not have another option due to our VERY limited finances.

We have until August 2 to find them a place to go. They are dearly loved and well cared for. We would be happy to give their new family EVERY SINGLE THING we have for them -- toys, food, their double flight cage, all of their vet records from Ryan Veterinary at UPenn, etc.

I just want them to have a good life. I hate that this has happened this way. All I can think of is, "I'm a forever bird..." 

I wanted them to be our forever birds. I truly did. But I don't have enough money to stay in Philadelphia and the offer of work for my husband in Wisconsin, the chance that he could get a real job, is something we can't turn down. And we either go NOW, or never.

I'd also consider temporary foster -- while we kept looking for a new place in Wisconsin that COULD take them. I'd be willing to help cover reasonable costs (40-50 a month, maybe, we could spare?).

Please. If anyone can take them, or knows of someone who can...I can't stand the idea of having to surrender them to a shelter....or worse, posting on Craigslist.

I hate to do this. I truly, truly do. But these are the options, sad as they are.

Sunshine and CC are WONDERFUL birds with TONS of personality. I'd be happy to list a ton of things about them and tell everyone anything they want to know.

Please ask, if you're curious! :cinnamon pearl:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that... I can tell from your post that this is very sad and difficult for you 
I hope someone can take them and give them the home you are hoping for.
I wish I could help...


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

It really is 

I can't even look at them without crying now. It breaks my heart. I swore I would never ever do this, and now I have no choice


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i wish i could foster them for you, but i am across the border and full up at home as well  i am so sorry, i hope so bad someone can foster them for you, so it is only goodbye for a short while


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh no, I am very sorry. :frown: All the best finding them a new home, wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd take them in but I am far far away. Best of luck finding them a place to go.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear the news I wish I could help being I live on long Island, but I just got a tiel last month from a yard sale and I have 2 dogs and a budgie I hope you find a home for them soon put up fliers saying they need a home.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 27, 2013)

I would offer to foster them for you, but I highly doubt my parents would allow it. We have room in the basement for the cages (It's huge, a second living room, I spend a lot of time down there. it could be a separate apartment if the bar had a bigger sink and the stupid shower actually worked) but they'd never allow it, and I'm fairly certain New Hampshire is too far away to drop them off anyway.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry about this. It must be terribly, terribly difficult.  I really do hope you find the best home for them. Without hesitation I would give them a home if I could.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How far are you willing to take them? On the other forum, someone in Texas said they'd take them but were too far away. You can talk about people helping transport the birds/cage/supplies to Texas. Many people have successfully made a "train" to get birds across the US.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

We have no car and no ability to transport them, other than the friend who will be picking us up, and we will have a trailer hitched to his car.

So, if they need to go to someone who can't come get them, the best I could do is offer to meet someone along the "trail" we'll be taking between Pennsylvania and Wisconsin?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Can I just say something.. I think your landlord is being unreasonable. Some landlords won't allow pets but it usually means animals like cats and dogs that can destroy furniture and fittings. All the apartments I've rented over the years including my current one have been no pets, but the landlords didn't care about birds at all. 

Another thing to bear in mind is that the no pets thing isn't enforceable even if it's in the contract. If you're living in the flat and the landlord finds out you have a pet and tries to kick you out, the judge wouldn't allow him just on the pet issue alone, check it out, it's true. It's the same as not allowing smoking in the house, you can't get kicked out for it regardless of what the tenancy agreement says.

Other than that, can you LIE to him, tell him they're potty trained, that they never leave the cage (even if it makes you look like an a*s ) and that you are willing to pay a little extra deposit, or forfeit the deposit to cover for possible damages (he couldn't just keep it even if you signed it away as deposits are protected by law). Can you provide him with references saying you're a good tenant, I am sure he would appreciate having a good tenant with pets rather than a terrible one without.

I understand your situation and that you don't want to risk losing your home, I just can see how much you care about those birds and this whole situation breaks my heart.

Whatever you do, best of luck.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would go to the other forum and ask that person in Texas if they're serious about taking them. If they are then I'd start another thread there asking for help transporting. Maybe you could deconstruct the cage and have it shipped to them (either the new home can pay shipping or you can PM folks (NOT mods or admins) that have shown interest in the thread and ask for donations for shipping the cage), and they can be transported in a smaller travel cage with their other belongings boxed with them. 

I would absolutely love a new pair of pretty tiels, but I don't have the room for the cage, a place to quarantine, or extra money.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

It actually is contractually enforceable, don't worry about letting me in on that stuff, I AM a lawyer after all. This is the US, not the UK -- laws ARE different here.

Also guys, please, please keep in mind WE ARE MOVING IN WITH A FRIEND and cannot risk HIS LEASE. I need to be very careful here.

Also, apartment complexes have the right to dictate the number of pets you keep, no matter whether they are caged or not. Believe me, I'm an animal rights activist, I've worked on this stuff before; it's just a fact of life in the US. Not in Canada, though, from what I've heard! So MAYBE in the UK that's not true, but I wouldn't know as I don't practice in the UK 

BJ, if it came to that they'd go to Margaret over at JoJo the Grey; I'm not comfortable shipping tiels in any way, especially with an egglaying female and access to a nearby rescue.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh dear that is so sad. 

Like others on here - I would take them in a heartbeat until you found a place and wanted them back. 

I hope it falls into place for you.

Be brave, you have to do what you have to do - we know that this is not your preferred choice but work is work. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, Mezza.

This is pretty much just a world of suck, plus I am balancing trying to take finals, move, etc all at the same time AND my "honeymoon" from our wedding in March got canceled to make way for the move, too.

BARF.

AND on top of that I am dead broke....and there are just so many fees and pricetags on EVERYTHING....aaaaaagh.

Sorry, end rant. Just, agh. And if I had more time, I'd find another place, but between time and the constraint of "must be a dirt cheap apartment because we need to buy a car...."


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so sorry... So stressful... I know how you feel, we have moved so many times on a thin budget. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't stress over that, haha. I'm used to it by now. I just am annoyed because I'm so tired of being broke.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

But your new career should get you to a better place


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't count on it! Lawyers are HIGHLY underemployed right now


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh man... It seems that is the case with any profession these days...


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello. I hopefully have good new for you. I live in Harrisburg, PA, and while i don't have the room currently to house the birds (i'm in the middle of getting ready to take in another tiel myself), i have a friend who might be willing to do so. She has a large home and plenty of room to house the birds, however she already has 3 of her own (an African Grey, Cockatiel, and a medium sized parrot, honestly don't know what type).

I've talked to her about your situation and i told her that ideally it seems like you're looking for more of a foster home rather than a permanent housing arrangement. She seems more than happy to take care of them for you until you are able to get your own place that allows birds. With that said, she is wary about the idea of adopting them permanently, since she already has three she isn't sure she will be able to keep up with them all. 

One question she has about the birds is what possibility do you think it would be that she might end up with them permanently? She understands that your answer won't be 100% certain, since things happen, but if you truly feel like you will be able to take the birds back some time down the road, whether its a few months or a year, then i think she will be willing to take care of them for you. I would be happy to pitch in with her, in taking care of the birds, i just unfortunately cannot house them.

I will have to get back to her with your response and then get back to you with her answer. I'm hoping it all works out though, cause i would really like to see you back with your birds one day and i know she is great with birds and just absolutely loves the fact that you care so much about them.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Landlord is "considering" the birds! She actually asked some good questions!!

CROSS YOUR FINGERS


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

YAY!! Best of luck! Hope she says yes, don't want you to be split up from your birdies.


----------



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been keeping my fingers crossed for a good resolution for you. I'd love to foster them for you since I live in Northern Illinois, but I'm getting a chick soon and currently living with my folks while I do the academic library job hunt dance, and there is no way they would let me take in three. I'm having to puppy dog eye them for the chick.  Lol. That would be four birds on top of my diva English budgie hen. Darn.

I'm so glad to hear that your landlord is considering allowing them. Any chance you can send her video of them or Skype so that she can see them and hear how quiet they (hopefully) are compared to dogs or even cats? Birds are so clean and quiet compared to most dogs, so hopefully she comes around. Or have your current landlord write a letter vouching for how reasonable they are for apartment living and the neatness of your current apartment? 

Best of luck to you and I'm keeping my fingers crossed it all works out. Wish I could help, but I'll be sending lucky thoughts your way and looking for an update with good news soon.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Paleghost13 said:


> I'm so glad to hear that your landlord is considering allowing them. Any chance you can send her video of them or Skype so that she can see them and hear how quiet they (hopefully) are compared to dogs or even cats? Birds are so clean and quiet compared to most dogs, so hopefully she comes around. Or have your current landlord write a letter vouching for how reasonable they are for apartment living and the neatness of your current apartment?


She seems primarily concerned with noise -- apparently they have allowed birds before and had complaints about "constant" loud noise. Sounds to me like a conure, maybe a sun or jenday. Heck, even budgies get "loud".

I did offer to send a video of the noise they make, explaining the worst of it (alarm calls) and the normal sounds. She also seemed worried about nighttime noise, and I explained (lucky me) that our guys do not make noise once covered.

We actually happen to be lucky -- the 'tiels are pretty quiet and well behaved. I did offer to have my neighbors confirm that if possible. It seems her main issue is NOT number, but behavior/noise. So I was honest, and we'll see where that gets me.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH SHE SAID OKAY!

It's conditional on noise complaints, so if anyone complains, I'll have to remove them -- but that's a chance I'm willing to take. They're NOT loud.

AAAH AAAH YAY

So so glad I tried the "convincing her" method.

Okay, so a random NEW QUESTION!

Does anyone know what a decent carrier would be for a nearly 16 hour car trip??? The Kings' cages are just so frikkin' expensive. I mean I'd do it....if it was the only option, but I'm down to like $50 in the bank as it is. So something in that range would be a lot kinder to us....


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't know about carriers I have the come along kind you can get at Petco for birds or small pets like hamster/gerbils but so glad you get to keep the birds happy day


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay, that's great news!! My two are pretty quiet as well. They used to be noisier when I had budgies, the budgies would chirp all day, and that just egged my tiels on, LOL
How about you look at Petco, they have that white designer finch cage for about $40 I believe.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm SOO happy for you


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Eduardo, yeah I'm thinking that could work.

My big fear is making sure it's secured, so that in case of a sharp stop or whatever, we don't suddenly have FLYING TIELS in the car, because that would suck, a lot!


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

I just used a cheap budgie cage for a travel cage. Clyde didn't seem to mind, and that was on a 24 hour trip.


----------

